# 2001 Felt B2 Frame Questions



## dynamic_e (Jun 29, 2008)

I just picked up a 2001 Felt B2 Frame on Ebay and other goodies to try my hand at building up a neato tri bike/tt bike. Got it for a decent price for what it came with but I can't find anything about the B2's of this vintage. I am trying to order some parts and didnt know what size of BB it takes, if the frame can be potentially spaced up to 700C from the 650C's it's at now(no big deal if not)

Here is a link to it: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=280250045294

The only other link that I can find about it:
http://www.racycles.com/FeltAnswerB299-idv-7179-394.html


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Don't know too much about the specs, but the legendary B2 is the bike that put Felt on the map in the first place. Many triathlons have been won on that bike. When I bought my first Felt road bike back in '05 I was constantly asked, " Do you do triathlons? Felt is one of the top dogs in triathlons. It carries a similar cache as Cervelo but Felt owners aren't snobby about it like Cervelo owners. Anyway, that was the bike that people swooned over. Many top triatletes wanted one and couldn't get one because the demand was so high for them. It still evokes emotions around the triathlon circle. Great bicycles!!


----------

